# front end loader Ford



## Fisher (Mar 27, 2011)

I am looking at a front end loader that came off a ford 3000 that fits a 2000- 4000 Ford tractor, but i keep getting told that the front end loader wont fit my 2000 that looks like a big 800. Can someone tell me if that is true or if i can modify it to fit.


----------



## ezeddie (Jan 13, 2013)

What does the manual for the loader have to say?


----------

